# L. parahybana sling care



## GailC (Feb 14, 2006)

Looks like I will be getting a L. parahybana sling as soon as the weather warms up a bit. The only thing I really need to know about care is do I keep the substare damp or dry? The sling will be 3/4" - 1" . Thanks


----------



## moricollins (Feb 14, 2006)

dry works fine


----------



## solaceofwinter (Feb 14, 2006)

yup just mist the sides every 3rd day or so. feed'em cricket legs or parts watch them grow. about the 3rd molt and they will start to get some size to them. too cool. mine is still around 1/4" mark but was very tiny when i got'em. had it 3 molts or so now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pennywise (Feb 14, 2006)

*I raised one 3/4 to 1"*

till it was a little over 2". At that point it would viciously attack a cricket
the same size as it was. I used a 4 1/2" dia by 3 1/2" clear plastic deli cup
with 1 1/2" of peat moss in it. Mist the sides lightly every other day to
provide moisture and drinking water for the T. I fed 1/4 to 1/2" crix to start
and gradually increased the size of the prey as the spider grew. They will
take freshly killed crix in the beginning. Like most s'lings LP will "kick away"
crickets when they are starting a molt cycle. That s the signal to get the
remaining crickets out of the enclosure and withhold food till it molts. It
will still drink though so keep misting every other day


----------



## GailC (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I already have a deli cup set and and ready It will probably be a couple of weeks before I can get it, the weather took a nasty turn here and its getting really cold at night.

I'm also getting a 1/2" versi that I'm terrified I will kill. Pray for me and it. I have a little vile set up for it too.


----------



## David Burns (Feb 14, 2006)

They, Lps, will take live crix that are the appropriate size. Wet the substrate, pack it down and it is good to put the sling in. Let it dry out while the sling digs his burrow. I like to keep one side moist and let the other dry out. Clean out food remains to keep mites away. At 3/4 to 1" they are already 4th or 5th instar so they are well established.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Feb 15, 2006)

Keep it with dry substrate misted 2 times a week and feed 3 pinhead crix a week.


----------



## TheNatural (Feb 15, 2006)

Lasiodora parahybana, the name parahybana comes from "Paraíba", a brazilian State, in the north east region of frazil, I usually read that LP comes from the rain forest, thats not true! Paraiba is in a very dry region, poor soil, earth+sand+gravel, looks like a lot the african savannah, this sp loves to dig but not too deep, when sling hides during the daytime and come out at night period. While gets bigger, gets also confident to stay in the open most of the time
They eat a lot, like eating machines, they eat every thing but enjoy big preys, almost of their own sizes. They flick hairs every time they feel any danger arround.

Slings love termites, fruit flies, tenebrios, crix legs, small crix, ecc..
Keep them dry, mist the sides and a little bit more when they're about to molt. I like using earth+sand as subst and I also provide a place to hide. Usually a very resistant sp, easy to care.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gwegowee (Feb 19, 2006)

from BRAZIL said:
			
		

> Lasiodora parahybana, the name parahybana comes from "Paraíba", a brazilian State, in the north east region of frazil, I usually read that LP comes from the rain forest, thats not true! Paraiba is in a very dry region, poor soil, earth+sand+gravel, looks like a lot the african savannah, this sp loves to dig but not too deep...



Cool... I did some research, but didn't really go that far in depth. I was under the impression that they are from the rainforest as well.  good to know.

I keep my really small slings in Silver dollar collector's tubes. tubes are very clear. and have semi clear tops, they are 3 inches high and 1.5" diamiter. they are made of archival plastic, (meaning no chemicals and will not dammage coins, likewise no sling dammaging chemicals either)--just dont keep your silver dollars in the same tube as a sling lol. I get the tubes from Hobby Lobby, if you dont have a hobby lobby near go to a coin collector or possibly walmart. I like these much more than rubbermade because they are clear and you can see what your sling is doing even when inside the burrow. my LP is alwayse digging so its really cool to watch him... For when he/she gets larger larger I also found clear plastic boxes at Hobby lobby, right near the glass jars. holes can be easily drilled but not punched. only $2.50. much nicer than $15 critter keepers or the only-semi-clear-rubbermade-containers.

right now I have 1 LP about 0.75", and one more will be on its way on tomorrow and is 0.25", can't wait!
I have some microscopic pics of the one I have from when he/she was about 0.25". http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=59653


----------



## Sevenrats (Feb 19, 2006)

I just got four of them last week! I'm so obsessed with them. I feel like a mother hen. They are so small. I ordered some really small crix, I think they're eating them. I havn't tried fresh killed bigger ones. What do you do crush their heads? 

One of them hides alot. The smallest one. Number 2. I numbered them so I can tell them apart.


----------



## smokejuan (Feb 19, 2006)

once yo get them up to a larger criket they will grow quit fast. They can have voracious Appetites as the get larger. Two of mine molted the past week and the growth after the molt was astounding. I wish I had measurements premolt. They are considerably larger.


----------



## ancientscout (Feb 19, 2006)

*Lasiodora Parahybana geographic location*

I'm sure all hobbyists have sucess in many different methods with this easy to keep spider but, L. Parahybana comes from east of Joao Pessoa, Brazil - humid Atlantic rainforest, keep it like Haplopelma lividum.
ancientscout


----------



## razor244 (Oct 30, 2010)

ancientscout said:


> keep it like Haplopelma lividum.
> ancientscout



never heard that before , but i have heard you can keep it like a  G Rosea.


----------



## BrettG (Oct 30, 2010)

waldo said:


> Thanks everyone. I already have a deli cup set and and ready It will probably be a couple of weeks before I can get it, the weather took a nasty turn here and its getting really cold at night.
> 
> I'm also getting a 1/2" versi that I'm terrified I will kill. Pray for me and it. I have a little vile set up for it too.


Don't be worried about the versi. Good ventilation,and a light mist every now and then and your set. People tend to get too worried when it comes to versi slings.just DO NOT worry about killing it,do the other stuff I mentioned,and odds are you will be fine.We have a LOT of Avicularia,including versicolor,and have yet to have any just drop dead for no apparent reason. Search for any tutorials on Avicularia care made by WARPIG. IMHO,it is the best info you will find on the net regarding avic care.****EDIT clicky- clicky this: http://arachnophiles.myfreeforum.org/Avicularia_Tips_about2456.html


----------



## guelah (Jan 14, 2011)

I found a L. Parahybana sling at my local not too bad for a pet store pet store. Its so small I have to take five minutes to find her in a container that is 3x3x3" and I have 20/20 vision. I knew I wanted one but I only have two ts and I just got em a week ago. I had absolutely no intention of buying a spider tonight. I went for crickets. I am sure that this is a common story. Anyway this thread is the shizzle.
its just unreal cause without it I would surely not believe that this thing would make it, its like a dust mite. It was ten bucks, 30dollars cheaper than the cheapest spider in there including the slings but it was also the smallest. I had to get the one guy helping me to find it (her) for me and once I saw that the box was not just full of dirt, and heard the price tag that was it. Plus the cool clear plastic box was free. I thought I killed it on the way home cause I left the car running while I made a stop but forgot to turn the heat on so when I came out 20 min later all the crickets were almost dead. She seems fine now. I guess I gotta break pieces off the crickets cause the medium ones are 5 times her size.. no kidding. 

Thanks for the priceless information

---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------

Is it possible that the species spans from a desert like platau to a rainforest... Oregon does that ...  What is the answer to this? Dry or wet? Also talking bout 3in deep substrate, my L. Parahybana sling is so small I had to take all but a very minimal amount of substrate out of a 3x3x3 container just so I could find the spider. Is it ok to keep minimal substrate in with these guys until they are 1/4"?


----------

